
Ask HN: How do you handle images in email templates? - rob001
There doesn&#x27;t seem to be a recommended way of handling images that I can see, with three options being:<p>1. Linked images
2. Cid images (images are attached)
3. Base64 encoded images<p>My gut says to stick to linked images for simplicity and ensure the image title tags are descriptive.  At work we use cid images as they seem to show up more often during testing.<p>Any recommendations?
======
chatmasta
This is not my area of expertise, but I do know that for a reader in Gmail,
the behavior is always the same: Google downloads the image and serves it to
the user from their own servers (designed to beat tracking pixels).

You might find this SendGrid post [0] helpful, but probably you've seen it
already.

[0] [https://sendgrid.com/blog/embedding-images-emails-
facts/](https://sendgrid.com/blog/embedding-images-emails-facts/)

------
SmileyJames
[https://mjml.io/](https://mjml.io/) may help you with a lot of email html
headaches. I suggest option 1 - linked images, worked for me.

